# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Đến Đăk Nông ngắm thác

## hangnt

*Trong hành trình khám phá Tây Nguyên, bạn không thể bỏ qua hàng loạt những ngọn thác hoang sơ, hùng vĩ hay rừng Nậm Nung huyền ảo, cao su bạt ngàn.*

*Di chuyển*

Nếu ở các tỉnh gần, bạn có thể đến Đăk Nông bằng xe máy, xe ô tô. Riêng các tỉnh xa thì thường chọn sân bay Buôn mê Thuột làm điểm trung chuyển.


*Bằng phương tiện công cộng*

Với xe đò (xe khách), bạn có thể mua vé tại các bến xe của mỗi tỉnh hay liên lạc với các hãng xe chất lượng cao có tuyến đến tỉnh này. Lưu ý nên tìm hiểu kỹ về chất lượng xe, giá cả, thời gian xuất bến (ở cả 2 đầu), những địa danh có thể đi qua.

*Phương tiện cá nhân*

Nếu gần, bạn có thể dùng xe máy hay xe ô tô để đến Đăk Nông.

Từ Sài Gòn – Đăk Nông có 2 hướng di chuyển. Một là từ Sài Gòn đi Bình Dương, đến ngã ba Sở Sao đi thẳng về huyện Chơn Thành, đến ngã tư Chơn Thành thì rẽ phải về hướng thị xã Đồng Xoài, tiếp đó, ôm theo vòng xoay TX Đồng Xoài, và chạy thăng theo huớng QL 14 đến thị xã Gia Nghĩa, tỉnh Đak Nông. Đoạn đường dài khoảng 270Km.

Hướng thứ 2 thì sau khi đến ngã ba Sở Sao, rẽ về hướng tay phải về hướng thị xã Đồng Xoài, đến ngã tư Đồng Xoài thì rẽ về tay phải theo huớng QL 14 đến thị xã Gia Nghĩa, tỉnh Đak Nông. Đoạn đường dài khoảng 240km.

Lưu ý là đường ở các tỉnh Tây Nguyên khá hẹp, nhiều đèo, dốc, cần chú ý tốc độ, tầm nhìn và cẩn thận với xe khách ngược chiều chạy ẩu.

Nên mang đầy đủ giấy tờ xe, chấp hành đúng luật giao thông đường bộ, chạy đúng tốc độ quy định (có khá nhiều trạm kiểm tra tốc độ).


*Đến vào mùa nào?*

Mùa nào Đăk Nông cũng đẹp, nhưng nếu mục đích chính là đến để chiêm ngưỡng hàng loạt các ngọn thác hùng vĩ của địa phương này thì nên đến vào mùa mưa (tuy sẽ gặp nhiều hạn chế về việc di chuyển).

Các lễ hội như lễ Tâm Nghết, lễ đâm trâu, lễ chúc thọ, lễ cúng lúa mới, lễ hội cồng chiêng… tại vùng đất này cũng không có thời gian cố định. Vì thế, muốn tham gia lễ hội nào thì bạn nên chịu khó cập nhật thông tin rồi hẵng đến.

*Đặc sản Đắk Nông*

Cũng như các tỉnh Tây Nguyên khác, các món đặc sản của Đăk Nông là cơm lam, cá suối, rau rừng, mật ong, thịt rừng (nuôi), cà đắng, rượu cần... Ngoài ra, nơi đây cũng chiêu đãi bạn một số món ăn đặc sắc như cá lăng nướng, măng chua rừng. Đặc biệt nhất là món lẩu rau rừng với hơn 10 loại lá rừng được lựa chọn công phu. Dùng chung với các loại lá này còn có mắm thịt, tôm nõn và thịt luộc.

*Khách sạn, nhà nghỉ*

Thị xã Gia Nghĩa được người địa phương và du khách đánh giá là một trong những địa danh có giá dịch vụ đắt đỏ nhất nước, vì thế giá khách sạn, nhà nghỉ ở đây khá cao, từ 300.000 đồng trở lên. Để tiết kiệm, bạn nên lịch hành trình tham quan trước, sau đó, dựa vào nó để nghỉ chân ở những nơi giá thấp (xã, huyện) song vẫn thuận tiện cho di chuyển hay tham quan.

Ngoài ra, bạn có thể lựa chọn hình thức cắm trại ở khu vực các ngọn thác. Có điều cần liên hệ với địa phương cũng như số người tham gia cắm trại không được dưới 10 người (nếu có nữ) và 5 người nếu chỉ toàn nam.


*Các điểm tham quan*

Lấy thị xã Gia Nghĩa làm tâm, thì có các hướng đi sau:

Từ Gia Nghĩa theo quốc lộ 14 đi về phía Buôn Mê Thuột khoảng chừng 10km là dòng thác Cô Tiên với độ cao từ đỉnh thác đến chân thác nước khoảng 20m, chiều rộng mặt thác khoảng 10m.

Từ Gia Nghĩa đi khoảng 44 km theo đường tỉnh lộ 4 hướng đi huyện Krông Nô, đến Đắk G’long chúng ta sẽ được chiêm ngưỡng dòng thác Ngầm - thác Gấu hoang sơ, tuyệt đẹp. Đắk G’long cũng sở hữu khu bảo tồn thiên nhiên Tà Đùng nguyên ảo với khí hậu đặc thù cao nguyên. Đặc biệt, đứng trên cao, nhìn xuống, bạn sẽ gom vào tầm mắt những sườn dốc uốn lượn, những ngôi nhà sàn thấp thoáng trong sương, trong mây.

Từ huyện Đắk Song đến xã Nâm N’Jang, rẽ phải theo Tỉnh lộ 6, đi thêm 10 km nữa là đến với núi Nâm Nung hoang sơ và huyền ảo. Đến đây, ngoài việc thư giản, giải trí, nghỉ dưỡng… du khách còn có cơ hội tìm hiểu nếp sống của đồng bào ở đây. Ngoài rừng Nâm Nung, Đắk Song còn có thảo nguyên Trảng Ba Cây thích hợp cho các hoạt động ngoài trời như cưỡi ngựa, sắn bắn, cắm trại...

Từ Gia Nghĩa đi theo quốc lộ 14 và tỉnh lộ 4 của huyện Cư Jút, Krông Nô khoảng 94km là đến với hệ thống ba dòng thác Dray Sáp, Gia Long, Trinh nữ nằm dọc sông Sêrêpok. Không những là cụm thác nổi tiếng nhất Tây Nguyên, ba ngọn thác này còn lưu giữ những truyền thuyết đẹp và các câu chuyện tình yêu lãng mạn.

Lênh đênh trên hồ Ea Snô (thuộc xã Đắk Rồ, huyện Krông Nô), bạn không chỉ thu vào tầm mắt vẻ hoang sơ, bức tranh thiên nhiên tuyệt đẹp mà còn có thể du thuyền ra sông Krông Nô, xuôi về thăm dòng thác Đ’ray Sáp hay ngược dòng để lên Buôn Choah thăm quê hương tù trưởng Nơ Trang Gưh. Hay theo dòng Krông Nô qua dòng Krông Na để về Hồ Lăk hay đến vùng Ea Rbine tham quan các buôn làng: Buôn Ol, Buôn Coah, Buôn Leng - nơi lưu giữ nhiều truyền thuyết về Hồ Ea Snô.

Ngoài ra, những dòng thác Nhân Cơ, Diệu Thanh, thác Tuy Đức, hồ Đắk Mil, hồ Doãn Văn, hồ Cư Jút, thác ba tầng, thác bảy tầng…cũng hoang sơ, hùng vĩ không kém.


*Nên mang gì khi đến Đắk Nông?*

Mang các dụng cụ che mưa nếu đến vào mùa mưa và các dụng cụ tránh nắng nếu đến vào mùa nắng

Dù đi mùa nào cũng nên mang áo ấm vì không khí ở đây khá lạnh, chưa kể đến những đợt gió không ngừng thổi.

Mang các vật phẩm, kem, thuốc để ngừa và trị vết cắn của côn trùng.

Mang theo lều, mùng mền, túi ngủ và đồ ăn nếu muốn cắm trại ở các thác.

Nên nhờ một người dân địa phương làm hướng dẫn viên để tiếp cận trọn vẹn vẻ đẹp của các ngọn thác.

*Các cung đường du lịch thường gặp:*

Sài Gòn/Hà Nội – Đăk Nông – Đăk Lăk

Sài Gòn/Hà Nội – Đăk Nông – Đăk Lăk – Gia Lai – Kon Tum

Sài Gòn/Hà Nội – Đăk Nông – Lâm Đồng – Nha Trang

Ngoài ra, hiện nay đang chú ý phát triển tuyến du lịch Đắk Nông-Mundulkiri-Xiêm Riệp - Phnôm Pênh - Tây Ninh.

----------

